# FAO of Harley Bear



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Just for you hun -

My Booboo boy Blue -










Age 21 months



















Blue and his daddy Cagan and brothers, Blue is 3rd from the left










Blue and Darla










Blue sporting his silver cooling coat, lol!










Blue's family back in the US










Blue and his daughter Treacle










Not long after he arrived in the UK










Posing!










Enjoying his dinner, lol!










Quizzical Blue!










No, I was not just gonna jump at the fence, mommy!!










My fave headshot of him










His daddy Cagan


----------



## luca (Jul 29, 2011)

what a beautyful rottweilers:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

He is an absolute stunner, as are all your dogs


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

luca said:


> what a beautyful rottweilers:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:





simplysardonic said:


> He is an absolute stunner, as are all your dogs


Thanks guys! I think so too, he is my special booboo :001_tt1:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW they really are stunning!:001_tt1: I really wish i could have one!

Blue is a big boy aint he? And that head shot hes just so munchable :001_tt1:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> WOW they really are stunning!:001_tt1: I really wish i could have one!
> 
> Blue is a big boy aint he? And that head shot hes just so munchable :001_tt1:


Yeah, he is too tall for show, lol!! But we loves him anyways :001_tt1: But he proved his worth in his progeny and hopefully will ive on in his grandkids coming up now. I love him loads, my Booboo!


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Fantastic pics...


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Yeah, he is too tall for show, lol!! But we loves him anyways :001_tt1: But he proved his worth in his progeny and hopefully will ive on in his grandkids coming up now. I love him loads, my Booboo!


Oh couldnt believe the size of his chest lol he is one hell of a cracker  
Rotts are the only dog i recon look more gorgeous as adults then when they are pups.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

:001_wub: :001_wub: he's gorgeous! :001_tt1:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Oh couldnt believe the size of his chest lol he is one hell of a cracker
> Rotts are the only dog i recon look more gorgeous as adults then when they are pups.


Aye, you are right there, lol!! MAgnificent is the word I'd use, lol!!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Aye, you are right there, lol!! MAgnificent is the word I'd use, lol!!


Your right there! Blue and Cagen have such kind eyes :001_tt1:
How is the search for cleo? I see you have a little darcy aswell now?

Oh asked why you posted the pics for me and i told him it was because your teasing me because you know how bad i want a wottie


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Your right there! Blue and Cagen have such kind eyes :001_tt1:
> How is the search for cleo? I see you have a little darcy aswell now?
> 
> Oh asked why you posted the pics for me and i told him it was because your teasing me because you know how bad i want a wottie


Ickle darcy went to her new home on saturday and is settling in well. 

Got a guy interested in Cleo but he on his hols at the mo, so we gonna chat when he gets back if no-one snaps her up in the next week. He has her litter bro and twud be a fabby home for her, so really hoping he takes her on.

Unless ya OH wants her like?????:smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Heres Blue and his son, Magnum, I took this last year










And Booboo posing last year, the most recent one I have of him stacked


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Ickle darcy went to her new home on saturday and is settling in well.
> 
> Got a guy interested in Cleo but he on his hols at the mo, so we gonna chat when he gets back if no-one snaps her up in the next week. He has her litter bro and twud be a fabby home for her, so really hoping he takes her on.
> 
> Unless ya OH wants her like?????:smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


You know what... and i speak with my hand on my heart! I have lost three nights worth of sleep over that bloody dog! I RELLY would have her in the blink of an eye if you didnt live so far away  And i could see her round the kids for a couple of hours first.
I keep telling myself ill email you and get more details etc and oh is urging me to have her and i am going round in circles in my head!
Were planning another baby ..all being well.. and i dont want her to feel left out and i look at the pics of your crew and i just melt! Its really not fair
I also dont know how shed handle the kids being boistrous around her either because although they ADORE animals they want to love them all the time and i wouldnt want her to get peed off 
I was talking to oh the other day about what brude we want to end up with and we decided we would like a couple of rotts all being well one of blue's babies .. hes such a cracker!

I have also have a nose at your website...which is fantastic by the way! And it kinda inspired me.. i was thinking that once we have had a rottie for a while to foster rotties to save them soing into kennels why they find their forever homes... I have even planned the garden where i want the outdoor kennels built .. i thought if we did stay in touch you might be able to point me in the right dorection reguarding the ristering?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Beautiful piccies of smashing dogs!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Ceearott said:


>


aha this piccie made me laugh - I couldnt help but noice the others, like 'ermm mum let us out - whats he getting that we're not'


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Heres Blue and his son, Magnum, I took this last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO just noticed all the other doggies looking through the window in the pic ... how sweet!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> You know what... and i speak with my hand on my heart! I have lost three nights worth of sleep over that bloody dog! I RELLY would have her in the blink of an eye if you didnt live so far away  And i could see her round the kids for a couple of hours first.
> I keep telling myself ill email you and get more details etc and oh is urging me to have her and i am going round in circles in my head!
> Were planning another baby ..all being well.. and i dont want her to feel left out and i look at the pics of your crew and i just melt! Its really not fair
> I also dont know how shed handle the kids being boistrous around her either because although they ADORE animals they want to love them all the time and i wouldnt want her to get peed off
> ...


Aww bless ya hun!!! Dont be losing sleep over Cleo Junior ya silly billy!! We can stay in touch f'sure hun. Xx


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> LMAO just notices all the other doggies looking through the window in the pic ... how sweet!


Aye, thats the girls looking on, LOL!! Coz they know I give them all a turn and they were waiting on their turn


----------

